# ID Please!



## ferlon (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello everyone, I just brought this piranha today. I thought it was a rhom but when I brought it home it looked like a spilo. I still like the fish but I'm just curious of what it is. Thanks in advance!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great looking Mac/Spilo you have there


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Very nice maculatus you have there.


----------



## ferlon (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys, but are you sure it's a mac or spilo?


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

ferlon said:


> Thanks a lot guys, but are you sure it's a mac or spilo?


great mac, yes 100% sure, what was it sold as?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Posative its a mac/spilo

IMO they are a much cooler fish to keep aswell


----------



## ferlon (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks a lot again, it was sold as being a gold diamond rhom, when I was there it looked like one but when i brought it home it immediately looked like a gold spilo to me, but I never considered it being a mac until now! Thanks again!


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

ferlon said:


> thanks a lot again, it was sold as being a gold diamond rhom, when I was there it looked like one but when i brought it home it immediately looked like a gold spilo to me, but I never considered it being a mac until now! Thanks again!


if you dont mind me asking, how mych did you pay forhim?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, as stated several times, defintely a mac.

Nice lookin' fish!


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

I had one and yes its a maculatus


----------



## ferlon (Apr 17, 2009)

the keeper said:


> thanks a lot again, it was sold as being a gold diamond rhom, when I was there it looked like one but when i brought it home it immediately looked like a gold spilo to me, but I never considered it being a mac until now! Thanks again!


if you dont mind me asking, how mych did you pay forhim?
[/quote]
I traded my african cichlids in yesterday for over 100 bucks, the fish was 100.00 with 25% on Sundays, so he was 75.00. But with my store credit and the money i got from selling my africans, he was basically free!!! I live in Michigan.


----------



## gr8whythntr (Jan 30, 2010)

ferlon said:


> thanks a lot again, it was sold as being a gold diamond rhom, when I was there it looked like one but when i brought it home it immediately looked like a gold spilo to me, but I never considered it being a mac until now! Thanks again!


if you dont mind me asking, how mych did you pay forhim?
[/quote]
I traded my african cichlids in yesterday for over 100 bucks, the fish was 100.00 with 25% on Sundays, so he was 75.00. But with my store credit and the money i got from selling my africans, he was basically free!!! I live in Michigan.
[/quote]
What pet store did you go to??? I also live in MI.


----------



## ferlon (Apr 17, 2009)

I went to Exotic Aquarium in Detroit.


----------



## gr8whythntr (Jan 30, 2010)

What else did they have in there for p's????


----------



## ferlon (Apr 17, 2009)

they had a gold spilo about 4 1/2" and a few baby gold piranhas as well. They also had a lot of red bellies.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

How much for the Spilo.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice Mac. How big is he?


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

I have one and they are fantastic fish as well as gorgeous.


----------

